# Ear cleaner



## spgohjc (Mar 16, 2009)

hi,
Is it a good idea to pour some ear cleaner solution into it's ears and try rubbing the ear canals? Or it should not be done at all? Any side effects?


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

After Sassy's bath I put ear wash in her ears, then massage her ear leather (flaps). The wash that I use clean, drys any water, restores the natural pH of the ear and guards against ear mites. Ear health is essential to a happy, healthy fluff.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Jul 10 2009, 10:02 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=803553


> After Sassy's bath I put ear wash in her ears, then massage her ear leather (flaps). The wash that I use clean, drys any water, restores the natural pH of the ear and guards against ear mites. Ear health is essential to a happy, healthy fluff.[/B]


I'm curious, what ear cleaner do you use and where do you get it from? It sounds much better than the one I use! :biggrin:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

i use after each bath as well and use vet solutions ear cleaner


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Jul 10 2009, 11:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=803585


> i use after each bath as well and use vet solutions ear cleaner[/B]


I use the same ear cleaner after my girls baths and we have never had an ear infection or any kind of ear issue.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I use ear cleaner after every bath and the only time she's ever had an infection was when I skipped it. We haven't skipped since and haven't had a problem.


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Where can you buy the vet solutions ear cleaner?


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

Kodi does not like ear drops....she literally tries to bite me if I try.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (roxybaby22 @ Jul 10 2009, 10:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=803555


> QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Jul 10 2009, 10:02 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=803553





> After Sassy's bath I put ear wash in her ears, then massage her ear leather (flaps). The wash that I use clean, drys any water, restores the natural pH of the ear and guards against ear mites. Ear health is essential to a happy, healthy fluff.[/B]


I'm curious, what ear cleaner do you use and where do you get it from? It sounds much better than the one I use! :biggrin: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

I use the Malaseb Flush (I purchase it from my vet) but the VET solution is also a good ear wash. I also bought that from my vet when we used to us it.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Jul 10 2009, 10:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=803803


> QUOTE (roxybaby22 @ Jul 10 2009, 10:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=803555





> QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Jul 10 2009, 10:02 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=803553





> After Sassy's bath I put ear wash in her ears, then massage her ear leather (flaps). The wash that I use clean, drys any water, restores the natural pH of the ear and guards against ear mites. Ear health is essential to a happy, healthy fluff.[/B]


I'm curious, what ear cleaner do you use and where do you get it from? It sounds much better than the one I use! :biggrin: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

I use the Malaseb Flush (I purchase it from my vet) but the VET solution is also a good ear wash. I also bought that from my vet when we used to us it.
[/B][/QUOTE]

:ThankYou:


----------



## spgohjc (Mar 16, 2009)

I guess you mean I can leave the ear cleaner solution inside the ear canals and it won't cause any harm. 

Thanks!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

you can get it here 

http://www.entirelypets.com/vetsolutions.h...__utmk=80623896


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Jul 11 2009, 01:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=803860


> you can get it here
> 
> http://www.entirelypets.com/vetsolutions.h...__utmk=80623896[/B]



Thanks!! By the way, I ALWAYS* LOVE* your sig pics!!


----------

